# Any advice on a route from Calais to north of Toulouse?



## grandad (May 1, 2005)

hi
We are thinking of travelling to Mas Grenier which is north of Toulouse.Could anyone advise us on the best route to take using toll roads or possibly a route without using the toll roads avoiding the Paris area.Suggestions on any nice camp sites or aires along the route would be much appreciated! This is only our second venture abroad in the van, last September we just pottered along the northern coast which we really enjoyed, this time we thought we would be a bit more adventurous and visit a relative who lives near Mas Grenier.All suggestions (as long as they are not rude) would be gratefully received.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Toulouse*

Hi

Are you starting your journey at Calais/Channel Tunnel, or using another port?

In the meantime, take a look at www.viamichelin.com where you can select toll routes or avoid tolls.

It is easy to skirt Paris without using the Boulevard Peripherique. If you travel from Calais on the A26 then the A1 motorway, you can, close to Charles de Gaule airport, leave the A1 and join the N104/A104 and head around the outskirts of Paris. This road is quite busy sometimes, but not like the BP.

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Toulouse*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Are you starting your journey at Calais/Channel Tunnel, or using another port?
> 
> ...


Interesting Russel,

Never used that route in 20 odd years. Could you do us a via michelin and pop a link on?

Trev.


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi Grandad, 
I use the following to get to Toulouse from Calais.
A16 to Boulogne then A16 has a toll so I use the N1 to Abbeville. 
A28 from Abbeville to Rouen (toll free).
A154/N154/N20 to Vierzon (via Orleons.
A20 to the south of Brive La Galliard (toll free), and then N20 to Toulouse.
You can use the A20 for the last part if you want to pay the tolls.
I hope that this is of some help



Colin


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

nomad said:


> Hi Grandad,
> I use the following to get to Toulouse from Calais.
> A16 to Boulogne then A16 has a toll so I use the N1 to Abbeville.
> A28 from Abbeville to Rouen (toll free).
> ...


Seconded! The only difficult section can be around Rouen but if you plan how you are to go round it keep your eyes on the road signs and you will be ok. My satnav sent me right through the centre of the city at 4a.m. My own fault-but it was the middle of the night :?


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

*Calais to Toulouse*



nomad said:


> Hi Grandad,
> I use the following to get to Toulouse from Calais.
> A16 to Boulogne then A16 has a toll so I use the N1 to Abbeville.
> A28 from Abbeville to Rouen (toll free).
> ...


Couldn't agree more - but add in some aires - 8)

How about La Mailleraye sur Seine (en route to Rouen) - free - Calais to La Mailleraye > 240 km (2.5 hours)
Then Neuille Pont Pierre - (free and free EHU last time we visited (2 years ago) La Mailleraye to 'Pont Pierre >296 km (2.75 hours) 
Then Sauze Vaussais (small village about 5 km off the N10) - free - 'Pont Pierre to Sauze Vaussais >191 km (2 hours)
Sauze Vaussais to Massiac - free - longest run, but all on motorway - 433 km (4 hours)
Then on to Toulouse - 319 km (3 hours)
Nice easy stages and you're all the way down into the south - or do it in a couple of long drives. 8O

HTH
Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## grandad (May 1, 2005)

*Any advise on a route from Calais to toulouse*

Hi Russell
We will be travelling from the ferry port at Calais.Thanks for the website info its much appreciated and thanks to everyone else who responded to our post, we shall be looking at all the routes that have been suggested.
Garry


----------

